# Looking to trade Series 1 for Series 1 North America



## tibbi64 (Oct 6, 2016)

*Cards I Have to Trade*

002 Tom Nook
003 KJ KK
011 Harriet
012 Redd
015 Tortimer
016 Lyle
013 Saharah
017 Lottie

019 Fauna
020 Curt
021 Portia
022 Leonardo
024 Kyle
027 Lopez
028 Jambette
034 Kiki
038 Patty
040 Gigi
041 Quillson
042 Marcie
046 Winnie
047 Knox
049 Bonbon
051 Opal
052 Poppy
054 Deena
056 Bangle
057 Phil
058 Monique
060 Samson
062 T-Bone
063 Mint
065 Midge
066 Gruff
070 Biff
074 Cobb
075 Amelia
077 Cherry
078 Roscoe
081 Eunice
083 Annalisa
086 Chief
091 Muffy
094 Cyrano
095 Peanut
096 Cole
098 Roald
099 Molly
100 Walker



*Cards I need* Just 13 More 

001 Isabelle
009 Digby

025 Al
029 Rasher
036 Alli
050 Punchy
055 Snake
067 Flurry
076 Jeremiah
079 Truffles
080 Eugene
089 Diana
093 Bertha


Would like to trade 1 card for 1 card. Or maybe 2-3 regular cards for 1 super rare special card.  If you would like to trade message me. I will try to get back with you as soon as I can. Will be on Vac Oct 19-24. I might have got a new pack of cards after I did some trades. Oops. Trying to get Isabelle. 

Thanks, 

Tibbi


----------



## Sheando (Oct 6, 2016)

I can trade my 20 Curt and 82 Goose for your 18 Bob and 91 Muffy!


----------



## tibbi64 (Oct 6, 2016)

Ok sure.


----------



## verb1999 (Oct 6, 2016)

I also just sent you a PM, get ahold of me if you'd like to trade


----------



## reicheru (Oct 13, 2016)

Would you be interested in trading your 034 Kiki for my 054 Phil? I live in the US. PM me if you want to!


----------



## CarlosJGD (Oct 13, 2016)

I have 008 Timmy, can I trade it for your 063 Mint?


----------



## tibbi64 (Oct 14, 2016)

CarlosJGD said:


> I have 008 Timmy, can I trade it for your 063 Mint?



I just got Timmy. About to update what I have and need still.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just wanted to thank everyone for the trades. I am updating my post now of what I still need. Starting Oct 19-24 I will be out of town. I will try and message back for future trades. But if you don't hear from me between those dates I will get back with you when I get back. 

Thanks, Tibbi.


----------

